

Ask HN: What do people use instead of Jira? - cnorgate

I run a product team using agile. My company uses Jira. It feels like a bloated piece of software with a ton of unnecessary features. What alternative do people use and love?
======
barnabee
Depending on the size/type of project: Github Enerprise (larger / long term
software projects) or Trello (smaller projects, prototypes and primarily non-
software projects).

------
aslamc
Try PivotalTracker - [http://pivotaltracker.com](http://pivotaltracker.com)

